# Food Safety News - 04/27/2022 Nestlé executive promises to learn from French E. coli outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Apr 27, 2022)

Nestlé executive promises to learn from French E. coli outbreak​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 27, 2022 12:05 am
Nestlé’s CEO has said experiences from an E. coli outbreak in France will keep the company busy for “months and years to come”. French public health officials have confirmed 53 cases of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) linked to Buitoni brand Fraîch’Up pizzas and are investigating another 26 infections. When asked about the incident on a... Continue Reading


Suspected botulism death prompts warning about home-canned food​By News Desk on Apr 27, 2022 12:04 am
Public health officials in Washington state are urging people to practice safe procedures for home canning after a man died during the weekend. The man, from Grays Harbor County, was between 55 and 65 years old, according to a news release from the public health department.  The department has not yet released any other information... Continue Reading


Officials interviewing dozens of people about bus drivers’ illnesses at Coachella​By News Desk on Apr 27, 2022 12:03 am
Area media are reporting that four dozen shuttle drivers at the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival fell ill during the weekend from what is believed to be a foodborne source. The incident did not involved any of the attendees, according to a statement released by local health officials. It is believed that the shuttle... Continue Reading


Visitors at petting zoo exposed to E.coli​By News Desk on Apr 27, 2022 12:01 am
The Loudoun County Health Department of Virginia has notified the public that several people who came in contact with goats at Georges Mill Farm in Lovettsville, VA, between March 6 and April 20 were exposed to Shiga Toxin-Producing E. coli. Several individuals experienced diarrhea and other symptoms of illness. The bacterium was isolated and identified... Continue Reading


CDC alerts state and local health departments about Lucky Charms complaints​By News Desk on Apr 26, 2022 02:00 pm
Officials at the CDC have confirmed that last week the agency sent out an email alert to foodborne disease partners at the state and local levels looking for any illnesses associated with complaints related to the consumption of Lucky Charms cereal. According to the alert, there has been an increase in gastrointestinal illness complaints attributed... Continue Reading

Nationwide ground beef recall after FSIS testing finds E. coli contamination​By News Desk on Apr 26, 2022 01:25 pm
Lakeside Refrigerated Services of Swedesboro, NJ, is recalling 120,872 pounds of ground beef products because of possible E. coli O103 contamination. The problem was discovered during routine FSIS testing of imported products. According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), the ground beef products were produced from Feb. 1 through... Continue Reading


----------

